# Angelteich besetzen



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

Hi, 

ich hab mal eine Frage ich habe ein Fischteich

momentan ist der 41x11 m und 2,4 m tief (mit knapp 40 Karpfen)

ich habe eine Genehmigung den auf 3000 m² zu vergrößern

was soll ich einsetzen (zu und Ablauf sind gebaut Sauerstoffanlagen werden auch eingebaut)


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Hallo,

so wie es ausschaut, willst du ja ausschließlich angeln.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die baumaßnahmen voran gehen und wie die wasserqualität ist.

Wenn der Zulauf mit sehr gutem wasser ist kann man auch forellen beruhigt einsetzen.
ich besetze meine Angelteiche imme Bunt.
Hecht, Weißfische (Laichfähig, da als futterquelle), Scheie, Aale (aber die kann man fast nimmer bezahlen) und eventuell Störe.


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

ich habe neben dem Teich noch einen Graben voller AAle (wandern in großen Mengen aus der Eider zu) und massen an Rotaugen , Barschen Schleien und Karpfen die will ich abfischen und umsetzen.

Die Güteklasse ist sehr gut und die Wasserwerte auch


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Auf was willst du den angeln?
Denk daran, das du ein Gleichgewicht brauchst


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

hauptsächlich auf Karpfen

aber ich möchte das möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten vertreten sind.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

wenns dir um Artenvielfalt geht denk mal über Teichmuscheln+Bitterling und Karauschen nach für die gibts unter Umständen sogar Förderungen.


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*



Daniel Witt schrieb:


> hauptsächlich auf Karpfen
> 
> aber ich möchte das möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten vertreten sind.



Warum fischt du sie dann ab?

Biotopfische sind mit sicherheit auch nicht verkehrt.

Ich habe früher auch Allroundgewässer gehabt.

Mix einfach, das was du bekommst.

Guck das du vielleicht ein par laichfähige fische von den Raubfischsorten bekommst.
ich denke an erster Linie an Hecht.
Ist nen toller Agelfisch und passt sich auch gut an.
Unf Weißfische wären auch nicht verkehrt.
Erstens kannst du dann immer Köfis fangen und ne Futterquelle für die raubis stellen sie auch da.


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Das Problem ist, ich habe momentan in meinem Graben einen verbutteten Rotaugen und Barschbestand.

merkwürdiger Weise gibt es in dem Gewässer keine Hechte und mir wurde gesagt wenn ich den Teich besetze richtet ein Hecht riesen Schaden an. stimmt das?


----------



## Hefti (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Moinsen
@Daniel
Wenn der Rotaugen- und Barschbestand verbuttet ist, hilft dir ein Hechtbesatz auf jedem Fall, da er ein bißchen aufräumt. Ideal wäre es, wenn erst mal der Verbuttung vom Barschbestand ein Ende bereitet würde, da ein gesunder Barschbestand sich selbst reguliert und auch bei den Rotaugen eingreift. 
Es mag sein , dass ein Besitzer eines Forellenteiches den Hecht als Schädling ansieht, aber der Hecht ist nun mal ein wichtiger Bestandteil des natürlichen Fischvorkommens in unseren Breiten.
Ohne Raubfisch wirst du keinen vernünftigen Bestand aufbauen können.
Als wir früher noch einen Privatteich hatten, hatten wir da Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Moderließchen (oder sowas), Gründlinge, Aale (hauptsächlich Breitköpfe), Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Wels drin. In den ersten Jahren haben wir auch ab und zu Forellen besetzt. 
Wir hatten keine Probleme mit der Verbutung. Man hat jede Fischart gefangen und die Exemplare machten nie einen kranken Eindruck.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Hallo, das stimmt
Ich habe auch 20 Pfündige Hechte in meinen Forellenteichen.
Naja sie fressen schon mal die eine oder andere.
Aber das ist zu verkraften.
Sie halten dafür die weißfische kurz.
Die forellen wachsen auch schneller bei der Gefahr


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

gut danke,

werde nun auch ein paar Hechte einsetzen.

Morgen bekomme ich ersteinmal  5 Regenbogenforellen von meinem Angelhändler.

Mal sehen wie sich die entwickeln werden.

Fressen Regenbogenforellen Rotaugen und Goldfische?


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Hllo.

kannst mir ja mal ne Pn schicken wie groß sie sind und was sie kosten sollen. dann kann ich dir sagen ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist.
Gehe davon aus, das du preislich auch noch niht viel weiter bist.
Forellen fressen alles an kleinfisch.


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

5,60 pro KG die Forellen sind pro stück so ab 750 g schwer


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Daniel Witt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

aus Krempel (Schleswig Holstein)


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Schau mal bei Fischzucht Reese vorbei.
Das ist eine sehr große fischzucht. müsstest du alles bekommen, was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## Daniel Witt (14. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

werd ich machen,

ist nur sehr weit entfernt,

ich habe heute vom Teichhof Pahlen Forellen geholt 

Durchschnittsgewicht 800g


----------



## Leif (14. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Hallo,

habe mir gerade mal die Homepage von denen angeschaut.
Habe ja klasse Fotos drauf im ironischen Sinne.


----------



## Daniel Witt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

ja das haben die,

ich war schon oft dort zum Angeln aber merkwürdiger weise fängt man kaum Fische (und das geht nicht nur mir so)


----------



## Leif (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Ich finde  nur kurios das er sich mit großen fischen schmückt, die woannders fast normal sind.


----------



## Daniel Witt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

tja es giebt auch noch den Forellenhof Wester Ohrstedt. Die Forellen dort sind alle mindestens 3 KG schwer.  Dagegen sind Pahlens Zwerge.

Meinen 5 Forellen gehts jetzt nach zwei Tagen übrigens bisher blendend.


----------



## Daniel Witt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Ich habe neben meinem Angelteich + Graben, habe ich  bei mir zuhause einen kleinen Teich von knapp 11 x 7 m (stellenweise 2m tief) kann ich auf dieser kleinen Fläche ein paar Köderfische züchten oder ist das zu klein?
momentan hab ich da c.a 20 Rotaugen (c.a. 6 cm lang) 1 Schleie (6 cm) ein  paar Goldfische und 2 kleine Barsche drin.

Außerdem hab ich ein Hälterungsbecken von 8 x 1,5 (1,3 tief) von einem Windmühlenhersteller günstig bekommen.


----------



## Leif (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

Hi du.
Ja das geht schon. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel.
Ich würde aber eher  fünf fische von 20cm reintuen. Also Rotaugen oder Goldfische. und die Barsche sollten raus.
Schmeiß die Schleie am besten in den großen See. da wird es ihr gefallen.


----------



## Daniel Witt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angelteich besetzen*

gut werd ich machen.


----------

